
Hillary Clinton's sysadmin left VNC, RDP exposed to the internet - waffle_ss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/14/hillarys_sysadmin_next_to_the_pillory
======
devopsproject
how else are you supposed to work on it remotely? /s

